# Candy Godiva on YouTube.com!!!!!!!!



## shy guy (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok now before anyone asks I do have *PERMISSIOM*(I have proof of this) from Candy to show these vids so please thank her as well as me...now with that sed on with the show enjoy...later http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPFVGF31OWk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWacRrGyl7k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Lc9o8t-sc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yxz6JG8pfI


----------



## love dubh (Jul 2, 2006)

Candy is such a cutie patootie. ^_^ Her laugh is melodic and charming.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 3, 2006)

So only one person likes Candy...later


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 3, 2006)

shy guy said:


> So only one person likes Candy...later



Oh, quite the contrary! I happen to know her on a somewhat personal level and her soul is just as beautiful as her appearance.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 3, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Oh, quite the contrary! I happen to know her on a somewhat personal level and her soul is just as beautiful as her appearance.


I was only kidding Bruce of course everyone loves Candy and yeah thanks for rubbing in the fact that you know her more on a personal then me you assclownlol(Just Kidding)I'm only trying to get some more people to look at these vids...wich are great by the way the last two are about 3min to 4min long...later


----------



## Rickgm (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't begin to describe how sexy this woman is!!!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jul 3, 2006)

If only people were always so courteous about asking permission......


----------



## Hard Nard (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm quite addicted to Candy. Good lookin' woman, hot body, infectious giggle and smile. What's not to love??:wubu:


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 4, 2006)

Ya'll are just so sweet. I'm glad the videos are going over well. I'm not, however, happy the person displaying the videos on YouTube.com didn't get my permission to use them.
Shy Guy thought enough of me to point them out, and let me know someone was being naughty, so I gave him permission to share them here. Where I know they'll truely be appreciated.
You can all share them where ever you like, just let me know if you see more of me out there in return. I always like to keep track of who's being naughty and nice with my image.
It's all good though. I'm not losing a thing when my url is right in the clips. If I'd have been able to gather up all my softy clips for YouTube, I'd have done it myself lol! I mean, any publicity is good publicity right?
Love and CandyKisses to all!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 5, 2006)

Awe! I thought the vids were cute. Some parts made me laugh, where you're like uh oh...flood....i'll let you take care of it (talking to camera person)...one more bite of cheese cake. heh!!

The flood thing is funny. I dunno why. lol


----------



## Jes (Jul 5, 2006)

shy guy said:


> So only one person likes Candy...later


Dude, you keep doing this--you'll post something and then a day later, when it doesn't have 50 responses, you'll get mad. Now I know we all want people to flock to what we're saying like moths to a flame, but you have to remember that not everyone is online as much as...say *I* am. You know? Some people don't even log in every day. So give it some time. Candy Godiva, fat asses--people will get to your posts! Don't be so easily discouraged.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Dude, you keep doing this--you'll post something and then a day later, when it doesn't have 50 responses, you'll get mad. Now I know we all want people to flock to what we're saying like moths to a flame, but you have to remember that not everyone is online as much as...say *I* am. You know? Some people don't even log in every day. So give it some time. Candy Godiva, fat asses--people will get to your posts! Don't be so easily discouraged.


Ok I don't know where that came from why does my comment bug you Jes? It was a joke Jes thats all just a joke and I don't get ''discoursged'' ever!!!...later


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 5, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Awe! I thought the vids were cute. Some parts made me laugh, where you're like uh oh...flood....i'll let you take care of it (talking to camera person)...one more bite of cheese cake. heh!!
> 
> The flood thing is funny. I dunno why. lol



The flood was definately a funny event, but it was actually, almost prophetic. The next door neighbor's water heater busted, and unfortunately they weren't home to shut off the water....ugh! Another omen, just the week before, the upstairs water heater busted to, but they caught it before it could leak down on us too much.
I swear we made the right choice to move from Metairie, LA later that year. Same time the following year, our apartment was *4 feet under water*, thanks to *Katrina*. We'd gotten the hell out of there. Ivan had brushed close by just before we moved. We knew it was only a matter of time, so we spent the Katrina year in Vegas. Then when we moved back to Louisiana, we moved further North. I'm afraid I'd never trust the levees enough to live in or around New Orleans again.
Matter of fact, I'm thinking of a new location soon, either Dallas, or Austin, TX, or even Pensacola, Fl. I have no idea which though lol.
I'm a nomad I guess. I love to roam around. hehe
Glad you like the vids sugar. :kiss2: I just thought I'd share more of the story.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 5, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Ya'll are just so sweet. I'm glad the videos are going over well. I'm not, however, happy the person displaying the videos on YouTube.com didn't get my permission to use them.
> Shy Guy thought enough of me to point them out, and let me know someone was being naughty, so I gave him permission to share them here. Where I know they'll truely be appreciated.
> You can all share them where ever you like, just let me know if you see more of me out there in return. I always like to keep track of who's being naughty and nice with my image.
> It's all good though. I'm not losing a thing when my url is right in the clips. If I'd have been able to gather up all my softy clips for YouTube, I'd have done it myself lol! I mean, any publicity is good publicity right?
> Love and CandyKisses to all!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:



Just as a curiosity I want to ask you a question. You don't have to answer of course if it's too personal, but do you notice more traffic to your site as a result of these clips? I imagine some people will look at them and want to see more. I can't imagine them not, the vids are great and you are a vision in them. You sincerely have much to be proud of with those.

Best wishes in all you do!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 5, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just as a curiosity I want to ask you a question. You don't have to answer of course if it's too personal, but do you notice more traffic to your site as a result of these clips? I imagine some people will look at them and want to see more. I can't imagine them not, the vids are great and you are a vision in them. You sincerely have much to be proud of with those.
> 
> Best wishes in all you do!



I don't know if I've noticed any kind of traffic surge lately. I do know that anything that get's out there in heavily trafficed areas, like MySpace and YouTube, is gonna drive traffic to you over time, as long as it's watermarked of course. Nothing goes up in my members area, or my preview area that doesn't have my site url on it.
Thank you so much for the compliments on my clips. I just wish I had more softy stuff to slip out there a bit. I really enjoy tempting the puppies to follow me home. :kiss2: 
Love and CandyKisses to you!


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 11, 2007)

I wanted to let you guys know I've been grabbing some clips from a couple of my feasting videos for YouTube. Let me know what ya'll think of them. I plan on continuing to add new vids over time, so I want to know if it's worth it. 
Love and CandyKisses:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:

Here's a link to my favorite one,

Stuffed FAT Goddess Belly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1zSKnIzj3k

and here is the link to my channel.
http://www.youtube.com/candygodiva


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Candy, do you find that a lot of (SS)BBWs that post their own stuff on YouTube get it deleted?? Seems like it. I guess being fat violates their 'terms of use'.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 12, 2007)

Littleghost said:


> Hey Candy, do you find that a lot of (SS)BBWs that post their own stuff on YouTube get it deleted?? Seems like it. I guess being fat violates their 'terms of use'.



showing too much skin XD


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 12, 2007)

Littleghost said:


> Hey Candy, do you find that a lot of (SS)BBWs that post their own stuff on YouTube get it deleted?? Seems like it. I guess being fat violates their 'terms of use'.



That's what I thought. I had a, "Too Fat For Gravy", video, and they deleted it. I had shorts on..but my belly is so ginormous that it totally covered them. I guess they thought I was nekkid underneath my belly. Either that, or my belly was so big, it was borderline obscene. lol
The belly is the third breast. It's an innie.


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 12, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> showing too much skin XD



Way more skin than YouTube can handle. You should have seen some of the hate comments I removed. In the opinion of the supposed 'norms', I should basically just go kill myself. Isn't that sweet? I bet it really burns their biscuits when us girls keep shoving our fat in their faces.
It's not like it's going anywhere. Get the *F* used to it!


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm always annoyed when youtube removes sexy fat clips. Okay, so there's plenty of flesh on display, but no nipples or genitals - these videos could be posted in the Paysite Forum, ferchrissakes! Personally, I prefer sex to violence and wish that the societal norms in the United States matched that viewpoint.


----------



## T_Devil (Nov 12, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I'm always annoyed when youtube removes sexy fat clips. Okay, so there's plenty of flesh on display, but no nipples or genitals - these videos could be posted in the Paysite Forum, ferchrissakes! Personally, I prefer sex to violence and wish that the societal norms in the United States matched that viewpoint.


Rub a lamp. Americans just seem to like violence more. Maybe it's the way we're raised, I don't know. It's perfectly acceptable to see blood running into the gutter on the nightly news, but god forbid we should see a fat girl in a thong!
:shocked:

_America Must be Destroyed._


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm told it's because we're founded by puritans. We've got a protestant work ethic, puritanical standards, and a crusader's fascination with violence. At least, on a societal level. The first two might be a bit hypocritical, but it does seem to fit, doesn't it?

Very mad at YouTube, btw. They do this far too much and, "we," as a community should do something, perhaps legally. Did they say which terms were violated?

On topic, those were some sweet, vids, the ones I saw anyway. :eat2:


----------



## furious styles (Nov 13, 2007)

candygodiva said:


> Way more skin than YouTube can handle. You should have seen some of the hate comments I removed. In the opinion of the supposed 'norms', I should basically just go kill myself. Isn't that sweet? I bet it really burns their biscuits when us girls keep shoving our fat in their faces.
> It's not like it's going anywhere. Get the *F* used to it!



For some reason, YouTube successfully harvests the dregs of society to no end. No matter what kind of video, there will be people bashing and jeering from the comfort of their anonymous online username. Fat chicks seem to be a favorite target is all. The people there are like the human manifestation of the bottom of your cup of coffee with some of the nasty grounds still in it.


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey you guys, yep, it's true. Fat hating is one of the only accepted prejudices left in the world. I'm used to it, and it doesn't bother me much anymore. Sometimes though, the comments can be so severely hateful, that even I'll get a little choked up. Not for me, but for the commenters. It's really sad.

I know my size can visually create all sorts of reactions in people. When walking through the grocery store, or attacking the local buffet, I see their eyes on me, and I hold my head high. I know they almost can't believe they're seeing someone so huge. To them, I suppose it's borderline inhuman. 

Seriously, is seeing fat that horrible for them?
Sure, Gluttony is considered one of the 7 Deadlys, but isn't Wrath as well?

YouTube never told me which term of service I violated. I thought at first that it was because of the website URL in the clip, but I noticed they left the biscuit clip and it's got the same URL in it that the, "Too Fat For Gravy", clip had on it.

I just think it was too much skin for them to handle. Someone flagged the clip as inappropriate, probably because my belly is too big to see the shorts I was wearing underneath, so YouTube removed it.

Ya know, they can hate on me all they want. I'm not going anywhere though. I'm not the one to crawl under a rock and hide myself and my body. I happen to love my body very much, every bit of it, and if they don't want to see it, they don't have to look. But they do, and that tickles the hell out of me.


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 13, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I'm always annoyed when youtube removes sexy fat clips. Okay, so there's plenty of flesh on display, but no nipples or genitals - these videos could be posted in the Paysite Forum, ferchrissakes! Personally, I prefer sex to violence and wish that the societal norms in the United States matched that viewpoint.



I know better than to show my kitty or my nibbles in the paysite forum, and I know better than to show them on youboob. Some meany just couldn't handle it. 
Ya know what's funny though, MySpace did it the opposite way. They deleted the Biscuit clip, and left the gravy clips. What's with that?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 13, 2007)

candygodiva said:


> Hey you guys, yep, it's true. Fat hating is one of the only accepted prejudices left in the world. I'm used to it, and it doesn't bother me much anymore. Sometimes though, the comments can be so severely hateful, that even I'll get a little choked up. Not for me, but for the commenters. It's really sad.
> 
> I know my size can visually create all sorts of reactions in people. When walking through the grocery store, or attacking the local buffet, I see their eyes on me, and I hold my head high. I know they almost can't believe they're seeing someone so huge. To them, I suppose it's borderline inhuman.
> 
> ...



The only thing that these idiots seem to hate more than a large person, is a large person that don't show any signs that they hate their body. 

By going out in public like a normal person, you are openly challenging their views. However, their views needs to be challenged and question, and thank you for doing that!


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 13, 2007)

there is always daily motion.


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 13, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> The only thing that these idiots seem to hate more than a large person, is a large person that don't show any signs that they hate their body.
> 
> By going out in public like a normal person, you are openly challenging their views. However, their views needs to be challenged and question, and thank you for doing that!



Just doing my part love, and being my big sexy self.


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 13, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> there is always daily motion.




Oh yes hunny!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 14, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> there is always daily motion.



I don't know about that: Daily motion has started cracking down on sexual content in the US. They installed a program that blocks people in the US from viewing most content that is sexual in nature.

There's other choices though: Veoh, Aol Video (no problems with it yet, and it basically takes videos from other sites anyway), google and yahoo don't seem to bad... yet...


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't know about that: Daily motion has started cracking down on sexual content in the US. They installed a program that blocks people in the US from viewing most content that is sexual in nature.
> 
> There's other choices though: Veoh, Aol Video (no problems with it yet, and it basically takes videos from other sites anyway), google and yahoo don't seem to bad... yet...


there are ways aroud daily motions lil block. i have found a trick to go around it.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 14, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> there are ways aroud daily motions lil block. i have found a trick to go around it.



Would you care to share with the rest of the class? :bow:


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 15, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Would you care to share with the rest of the class? :bow:


sure ill tell you guys a lil later on today. promise.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 15, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> I'm told it's because we're founded by puritans. We've got a protestant work ethic, puritanical standards, and a crusader's fascination with violence. At least, on a societal level. The first two might be a bit hypocritical, but it does seem to fit, doesn't it?
> 
> Very mad at YouTube, btw. They do this far too much and, "we," as a community should do something, perhaps legally. Did they say which terms were violated?
> 
> On topic, those were some sweet, vids, the ones I saw anyway. :eat2:


What I find unfortunate is seeing the Richard Dawkins or Sam Harris videos, which are mostly rational and genteel in their own right, and then seeing retort videos and comments from Christians expressing the most anti-Christian of behaviors to outright batshit crazy rantings. Some of the responses sound more like the radical Muslim propaganda, but in fact come from the average American Judeo-Christian citizen.

Then again, YouTube bans FA videos but pushes more of this, and this (Offensive language) and also this (the song that gets into your head and eats your brains). It's like the Yahoo forum community (which eventually got washed away in a deluge of frothing at the mouth conservative and liberal hate) turned to video as a form of expression.

Then again, YouTube also gives me a ton of 80s cartoon theme songs, so it can't all be bad.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 15, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> there are ways aroud daily motions lil block. i have found a trick to go around it.



I know of the proxies: Don't worry.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 15, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I know of the proxies: Don't worry.


but every body else dont. its now a lil more complicated. to see the vids that are banned from USA consuption first go decide if you wanna go to dailymotion or neufstream (same thing) then use firefox (this will not work with IE) now while in firefox go do a searf for smallprox (proxy site). now find a banned vid and post the url into small prox url bar and your set. you may have to log in while in dailymotion or neufstream to see the vid though.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 15, 2007)

shy guy said:


> Ok now before anyone asks I do have *PERMISSIOM*(I have proof of this) from Candy to show these vids so please thank her as well as me...now with that sed on with the show enjoy...later http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPFVGF31OWk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWacRrGyl7k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Lc9o8t-sc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yxz6JG8pfI



Dude you might wanna show this proof to the Youtube dudes cuz they yanked the vids due to a violation of terms of use


----------

